# Conseil d'achat pour Call of Duty MW3 : Xbox ou PS3 ?



## redsquare (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je voudrais avoir vos avis au sujet de l'achat d'une console de jeu. Eh oui ! Je suis un grand enfant !

Je vous explique. Il y a un an j'ai vendu ma PS3, pensant être gavé par les jeux vidéo. Mais voilà qu'aujourd'hui, ça me reprend. Cette compulsion soudaine semble être liée à la sortie toute proche du nouveau Call of Duty, prévu pour le 8 de ce mois.

Je voudrais savoir, de votre point de vue, ce qui est préférable d'acheter, essentiellement pour ce jeu,  en terme de console : Xbox 360 ou PS3, sachant que le prix ne sera pas un critère déterminant pour cet achat.

Merci d'avance !

Redsquare


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

Oula t'as de la chance d'être sur MacGé car si tu posais la question ailleurs ça donnerait un débat identique aux débats Mac/PC ^^

Pour choisir entre les consoles un premier point: Tu as un lecteur Blu-Ray/Tu penses en acheter un? 
Si t'as déjà un lecteur Blu-Ray la X-Box reste un bon choix.

Et là faut que tu regardes la ludothèque exclusive des jeux, et que tu prennes la console ayant les jeux qui t'intérèssent le plus. 

Après niveau perf, la PS3 est censée être supérieure mais elle est plus difficilement exploitable -> Soit c'est Kiff-kiff, soit c'est LEGEREMENT mieux sur une des deux consoles, de toute façon un ordi ferait bien mieux.

Menfin sache que FPS -> ordinateur et qu'une tour PC pour le jeux est aisément rentabilisée car même sur le marché légal tu as des prix riquiqui, grâce a Steam entre autre.


----------



## ergu (1 Novembre 2011)

redsquare a dit:


> sachant que le prix ne sera pas un critère déterminant pour cet achat.



Call of Duty free.


----------



## redsquare (1 Novembre 2011)

L'ennui, c'est qu'un PC, il faut que je lui trouve une place... et dans nos 49 m2, ça va pas être évident... Voilà pourquoi je m'oriente vers une console.


----------



## ergu (1 Novembre 2011)

Vivement que IKEA sorte son modèle KOMPUTÄR.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

Okay!

Tu as déjà un Lecteur Blu-Ray? Si non souhaites tu en avoir un? Si oui PS3.

Si tu as un lecteur Blu-Ray ou que tu n'en veux pas, le débat avec la Xbox reste ouvert. 

Mais répond déjà a cette question. =)


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2011)

Euh, pour Nowel, j'hésite entre une DS et une PSP pour les clônes 3 & 4. Vos conseils ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

Bof les consoles portables modernes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, pour Nowel, j'hésite entre une DS et une PSP pour les clônes 3 & 4. Vos conseils ?



Vu ta maladie de parkinson, je te les déconseille fortement.

ton ami sincère,

L


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2011)

/note pour PL : si tu avais bien lu, tu aurais compris que ce n'est pas pour moi mais pour mes clônes 3 & 4   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bof les consoles portables modernes



Tu me conseillerais pas une vieille GameBoy ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2011)

z'ont leur permis, les clones 3 et 4 ?

(au fait, que devient tintin ?)


----------



## ergu (1 Novembre 2011)

C'est dommage que le prix n'entre pas en ligne de compte, car tu trouves de supers consoles chinoises à 19,95 euros - 20 jeux inclus, dont "pong" et "space invader".









EDIT : c'est incroyable, j'ai l'impression d'être dans "Switch & conseils d'achat"...


----------



## redsquare (1 Novembre 2011)

Pour répondre à la question qui m'a été posée, je n'ai pas de lecteur Blu-Ray, et je n'en ressens pas le besoin pour le moment.


----------



## Larme (1 Novembre 2011)

J'aurais dit un _Wii_ pour faire chier tout l'monde, et parce qu'accessoirement, je ne suis pas un grand joueur... 5-10 minutes sur un jeu débile sur mon _iPod Touch_ me suffisent amplement... C'est pourquoi un _Wii_ semble bien plus adaptée à mes besoins...
Donc pour rester dans les choix proposés, je dirais _XBox 360_, parce que _Kinect_ a l'air marrant :°)

Maintenant, si j'devais choisir, j'prendrais certainement un _Sega MegaDrive_ pour raviver quelques souvenirs de jeunesse... Et j'récupérerais également la _GamBoy Color_ qui doit traîner quelque part chez mes parents, même si je ne dirais pas non à un _Super Nes _pour jouer à du vieux _Mario Kart_...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> z'ont leur permis, les clones 3 et 4 ?



Non, pas à 10 et 7 ans 



Romuald a dit:


> (au fait, que devient tintin ?)


Euh, il bosse ses cours, à Nancy. On va dire que çà le change un peu, il a plus le temps de traîner sur le net


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, pour Nowel, j'hésite entre une DS et une PSP pour les clônes 3 & 4. Vos conseils ?



3 et 4 coups de fouet par jour, plutôt.


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, il bosse ses cours, à Nancy. On va dire que çà le change un peu, il a plus le temps de traîner sur le net



il a du découvrir les bars


----------



## fedo (1 Novembre 2011)

perso je conseillerais plutôt un PC sous XP car c'est plus rapide que Lion  (merci à Applespirit)

et surtout aussi je conseillerais Battlefield 3.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

Okay. 

Bon bah regarde le catalogue des jeux exclusifs pour voir ce que tu préfères. 

Sachant que Kinect est plus intéressant que le Playstation Move, ça peut jouer si tu es casual (possible vu que tu parles de CoD MW3 et pas de Battlefield 3... Qui est meilleur sur Xbox il parait )


----------



## idefix84 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai 2 fils qui sont Gamer, ils ont une xbox 360 depuis longtemps mais après comparaison
avec les ps3 des amis, la ps3 est meilleur (la partie jeu en réseau également).
Maintenant ils ont aussi chacun un pc de joueur et là aucune console ne peut rivaliser.
@+


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> perso je conseillerais plutôt un PC sous XP car c'est plus rapide que Lion  (merci à Applespirit)
> 
> et surtout aussi je conseillerais Battlefield 3.



+1 Pour Battlefield 3


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, pas à 10 et 7 ans


S'ils n'ont pas leur permis, c'est PSP plutôt que DS alors.








Mais tu avais compris le sens de la question bien sur :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2011)

nan


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2011)

des fois, je me dis que la cravate, ça asphyxie le cerveau&#8230; laisse béton les cravates mon trooper !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2011)

/me ne met pas souvent de cravate, heureusement. Manque de pot, une de ces rares fois, c'était le jour de ton vernissage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Novembre 2011)

ah tiens...

toi aussi tu as eu le droit au vernissage ?
interessant...
:mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah tiens...
> 
> toi aussi tu as eu le droit au vernissage ?
> interessant...
> :mouais:



tu as le droit au dévernissage toi, c'est pas pareil !

pis je ne pouvais décemment pas me permettre une victime pendant mon vernissage (pis je te rappelle tu pouvais pas !)


----------



## Cflo22 (2 Novembre 2011)

Un critère important à prendre en compte également c'est la gratuité du réseau Playstation Network à la différence du Xbox Live de bilou...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2011)

Le catalogue de jeu est important aussi dans la prise en compte de la console parce que s'il ne s'agit que d'un jeu, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?    


Pour la maladie de gk, je conseils un jeu comme track&field.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas malade.


Mais qui est-ce vous Monsieur ?


----------



## ergu (2 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, pas à 10 et 7 ans



Les miens ont 7 et 9 et ils ont une DS - clairement pour le catalogue, vu que le _besoin_, à la base c'était "un jeu d'pokemon"


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2011)

Le mien l'a eu à 7, pour la même raison.

(on pourrait peut-être faire des échanges à la terrasse, d'ailleurs, au lieu de se ruiner, parce que ça coute un bras ces c.nneries )


----------



## ergu (2 Novembre 2011)

Un bras et quelques échanges animés autour du concept d'utilisation raisonable du bouzin dans le cadre d'une vie d'enfant équilibrée et variée...

Très honnêtement, si c'était à refaire, ils auraient eu des Légos et des bouquins à la place...


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Un bras et quelques bras de fer autour du concept d'utilisation raisonable du bouzin dans le cadre d'une vie d'enfant équilibrée et variée...
> 
> Très honnêtement, si c'était à refaire, ils auraient eu des Légos et des bouquins à la place...


Ah mais il a ça aussi. Pis j'ai de la chance, je n'en ai qu'un, ça aide à maintenir le 'une demi-heure par jour pas plus'.


----------



## aCLR (2 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Très honnêtement, si c'était à refaire, ils auraient eu des Légos et des bouquins à la place...



Utilisable sur iPad bien sûr


----------



## ergu (2 Novembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Utilisable sur iPad bien sûr



Ah non, ça c'était le jouet de papa !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Très honnêtement, si c'était à refaire, ils auraient eu des Légos et des bouquins à la place...



Oui, çà ils ont déjà aussi


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> (on pourrait peut-être faire des échanges à la terrasse, d'ailleurs, au lieu de se ruiner, parce que ça coute un bras ces c.nneries )



ah non, quand j'étais encore modo, on a décidé de l'ouverture d'une section "échange d'enfants à la Terrasse" mais comme on a un forum privé "Pédophiles et Mollusques" ça faisait un peu  concurrence


donc non

pas d'échanges d'enfants


:bebe:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Novembre 2011)

l'arguement du PSN gratuit j'ai un vieux doute.

y'a un abonnement premium qui a déboulé et je pense qu'on va te faire comprendre qu'il est vraiment très interessant...:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, quand j'étais encore modo, on a décidé de l'ouverture d'une section "échange d'enfants à la Terrasse" mais comme on a un forum privé "Pédophiles et Mollusques" ça faisait un peu  concurrence
































 :love:


----------



## k-limes (7 Novembre 2011)

Salut 

Ayant eu une XBOX360 en plus de ma PS3 et étant un adepte des Call Of Duty, je serai plus d'avis à te conseillé la PS3, l'ergonomie de la manette est plus agréable en main et le réseau est gratuit contrairement à la XBOX mais il arrive parfois qu'il plante (cas rare tout de même)
Les jeux sont plus beau sur la console made by SONY que celle de Microsoft, mais pour cela, il faut jouer sur les deux en même temps pour s'en rendre compte 

Après c'est une question de gout, moi je préfère le monolithe noir


----------

